# How nerdy are you?



## NicNak (Mar 31, 2009)

How NERDY are you?

*Overall, you scored as follows:*

73% scored higher (more nerdy),
2% scored the same, and 
25% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2009)

*17*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*82*% scored lower (less nerdy).​*What does this mean? * Your nerdiness is:

			High-Level Nerd.  You are definitely MIT material, apply now!.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2009)

*24%* scored higher (more nerdy),
*1%* scored the same, and 
*75%* scored lower (less nerdy).​
*What does this mean?* Your nerdiness is:

Mid-Level Nerd. Wow, it takes a lot of hard nerdy practice to reach this level.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 31, 2009)

44% scored higher (more nerdy),
1% scored the same, and 
55% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Somewhat nerdy. I mean face it, you are nerdier than about half the test takers


----------



## Meg (Mar 31, 2009)

30% scored higher (more nerdy),
1% scored the same, and
69% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Low Ranking Nerd. Definitely a nerd but low on the totem pole of nerds.


Haha, the "totem pole of nerds" certainly creates an interesting image in my head!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, so far Daniel is far and away the nerd leader here...


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I guess I am:

14% scored higher (more nerdy),
0% scored the same, and 
86% scored lower (less nerdy).

HIGH LEVEL NERD.   

TG


----------



## NicNak (Mar 31, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Well, so far Daniel is far and away the nerd leader here...



It must be an American thing


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Well, I guess I am:
> 
> 14% scored higher (more nerdy),
> 0% scored the same, and
> ...



Yikes.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 31, 2009)

To Daniel :notworthy:
The king of the nerds. At least around here.


----------



## HBas (Mar 31, 2009)

94% scored higher (more nerdy),
1% scored the same, and 
5% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Definitely not nerdy, you are probably cool.

WHICH MEANS I DON'T KNOW ENOUGH  :funny:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2009)

ladylore said:


> To Daniel :notworthy:
> The king of the nerds. At least around here.



Maybe so. But that makes TG the Queen.


----------



## white page (Mar 31, 2009)

1% scored higher (more nerdy),
0% scored the same, and 
99% scored lower (less nerdy).


What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

All hail the monstrous nerd. You are by far the SUPREME NERD GOD! 

oooops  sorry folks    of course I cheated !

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

16% scored higher (more nerdy),
1% scored the same, and 
83% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

High-Level Nerd. You are definitely MIT material, apply now!. 


OH dear still a nerd , I felt guilty about cheating before , so was truthful the second time . still hopelessly nerdy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2009)

> I felt guilty about cheating before, so was truthful the second time.



It wasn't really cheating... only a nerd would "cheat" to try to look nerdier...


----------



## white page (Mar 31, 2009)

:rofl:  I love it ,  



> It wasn't really cheating... only a nerd would "cheat" to try to look nerdier...


----------



## Banned (Mar 31, 2009)

*Overall, you scored as follows:*​
*75*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*24*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.
​
I left the bar graph in in an attempt to increase my nerdiness ​


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 31, 2009)

45% scored higher (more nerdy),
2% scored the same, and 
53% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Somewhat nerdy. I mean face it, you are nerdier than about half the test takers.

Although I will say that I think this test is skewed..A good statistical test on the matter would never ask my age bracket, nor would it ask me to evaluate my own nerdiness...:smartass:  :lol:


----------



## Halo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Overall, you scored as follows:*

69% scored higher (more nerdy),
2% scored the same, and 
29% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.


----------

